# Brownie has joined Thumper over the bridge...



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 21, 2014)

Gosh, this has been a hard last month and a half. Today, very unexpectedly, we lost our disabled guinea pig, Brownie Fluffernutter. My son, of course is very much beside himself.

Not sure exactly what happened, but last night while I was at work, I got a call from home saying that Brownie had terrible diarhea all of a sudden. My husband, the sweetie he is, gave him a bath since of course he made himself a terrible mess. When I got home, he looked terrible and bloated. I even shook the bag of food. He didn't make a peep, and I knew he didn't have much time left. He was the piggie who wheeked the loudest at the slightest crinkle of a plastic bag. Then the other 2 would join in the "treat chorus".

I tried syringe feeding him water and some yogurt this morning. He of course, didn't take any food, but didn't fight much on the water. He passed this afternoon while our cousins were over making ginger bread houses. They were also sad and very sympathetic. They followed us to the back yard and put him near Thumper's spot in the garden. *sigh*

Popcorn free Brownie. Because of your crippled back legs, you couldn't do it here, perhaps you can over the bridge. Give Thumper a hug for us.


----------



## pani (Dec 21, 2014)

Popcorn free little piggie. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 21, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss.:cry4:


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for your loss
RIP Brownie


----------

